# Website Launch



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

Maaaaan, the site looks great! Organizing the flies by region is such an awesome concept.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Great concept! 

Looking forward to see you grow. I don't know if Cap Lemay is amenable, but I would highly recommend his work if you are interested in adding more tiers. Also, at some point you may want to add custom rod builders; there are some really accomplished craftsmen on here as well.

I'd like to see more Western tiers. The real challenge for you is how to get the word out, perhaps through the guide services?

Maybe it's just be me, but I don't think anyone over 30 should be seen in those gangsta hats...


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks!
I will reach out to him and see if hes at all interested. We have a few guys in the pipes currently ready to produce, just have to get some traction.
Weve been talking with a few from the PNW, about bringing on some Hoh Bo and Intruders.

As far as spreading the word, right now its a matter of the tyers spreading the word, hitting social media hard, and a soon to be SEO push. May have to reach out to some guides and see if I cant work something out with them directly. Good idea.

Theres more styles of hats to come, including some more traditional bill "classics" with Duppy branding. We also have some art in the works for a few United Fly branded shirts and hoo's.


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

cool. It would be nice to see some hook size info


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

I agree!
I'm currently in the process of adding slides to get rid of that main video that's in a loop. One is explaining how to tell hook sizes. The last number in the SKU specifies what size hook all the flies are tied on. 

Example:

xx-xx-xx-1 = Size 1
xx-xx-xx-2 = Size 2
xx-xx-xx-1.0 = 1/0
xx-xx-xx-2.0 = 2/0
etc. etc.

Then again, I may just add it into all of the descriptions.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

Blue Zone said:


> Maybe it's just be me, but I don't think anyone over 30 should be seen in those gangsta hats...


+1 on Capt Lemay & +1 on Custom Rods.

As the producer of the "gangsta hats," I'll (respectfully) defend the original intent of a wide, flat hat brim : maximum sun protection. Better visibility while sight-fishing is an obvious ancillary benefit. Flat brim is all I wear whilst fishing in Florida or the Caribbean, and nobody is mistaking me for Vanilla Ice rather than the 39-year-old Dad that I am. 

I also like to wear the functional and ubiquitous Columbia Pocket shirts whilst fishing without any worry of being mistaken for every single male retiree doing his grocery shopping in SW FL.

I don't wear either one when I got to the library. 

I take your meaning, though. Different strokes, and all that.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

blackmagic1 said:


> cool. It would be nice to see some hook size info


Hey blackmagic1,
We went through and added the hook sizes on all of the flies earlier today.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

looks good dude!


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

TylertheTrout2 said:


> looks good dude!


Thank you sir!


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

New flies from Steelie Bros added last week, and new flies from AS_Flies coming next week.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Hey Steve

Looks good - nice start. Best of luck growing biz. If you ever need help with product photography, let me know. That is what I do.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Nice, subscribed to newsletter!


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

25% off this weekend, site wide. Coupon Code: #neverforget

Site is running a bit slow. Bare with us as we work on rebuilding the back end.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Well, since we weren't getting anywhere with our developer, we decided to rebuild on our own.
We're back up on a much more functional platform, with a much cleaner design. 
We also released a new t-shirt. Check it out!


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

Looking good man.


----------

